# John 1:29.



## Dennis1963 (Nov 10, 2007)

John 1:29, The next day he saw Jesus coming to him and said, "Behold, the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world!---------------------------------
Some Arminians teach John Calvin taught instead of Kosmos, Polus for "world", which changes the word of God. They say he changed the words meaning to support his view. Any opinions on this?


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 10, 2007)

Dennis1963 said:


> John 1:29, The next day he saw Jesus coming to him and said, "Behold, the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world!---------------------------------
> Some Arminians teach John Calvin taught instead of Kosmos, Polus for "world", which changes the word of God. They say he changed the words meaning to support his view. Any opinions on this?



Sure - some of the most direct and clear statements of Christ's redeeming a particular people unto himself by dying for them (and not for others) come also from John's gospel. Did John write with (as it were) a forked pen? Of course not. All Scripture MUST be taken together - and this verse is no exception. (Besides, even the Arminian doesn't teach that the Lamb actually took away the sin of each and every individual, so they, too, read this verse differently than the naively wooden reading you allude to here)


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Nov 10, 2007)

Probably best to quote Calvin's comments themselves to help set a context for the discussion:

*Who taketh away the sin of the world.* He uses the word sin in the singular
number, for any kind of iniquity; as if he had said, that every kind of
unrighteousness which alienates men from God is taken away by Christ.
And when he says, the sin OF THE WORLD, he extends this favor
*indiscriminately to the whole human race*; that the Jews might not think
that he had been sent to them alone. But hence we infer that the whole
world is involved in the same condemnation; and that as *all men without
exception* are guilty of unrighteousness before God, they need to be
reconciled to him. John the Baptist, therefore, by speaking generally of the
sin of the world, intended to impress upon us the conviction of our own
misery, and to exhort us to seek the remedy. Now our duty is, to embrace
the benefit which is offered to all, that each of us may be convinced that
there is nothing to hinder him from obtaining reconciliation in Christ,
provided that he comes to him by the guidance of faith.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Nov 10, 2007)

For the record, I believe in limited atonement, I believe what Calvin taught in his commentary. I was just wondering what everyone thought about this. This is a discussion I have had with an Armininan, obviously not all Arminians believe this way. I believe it is a failure on behalf of my friend to understand scripture, it seems very narrow minded. I believe all scripture must be taken together.


----------

